# Merit Lists of Different Private Medical Colleges Last Year 2012



## Adil1992 (Sep 26, 2013)

AOA guys i am starting this thread so that we people get some idea about the last years merit lists.. 
Like of CMH, LMDC, FMH, FMDC, shifa, IMDC, sharif & others aswell.. 
So seniors can also help us.. Plzz guys help us.. Waiting for some positive response..


----------

